# هل يؤثر وزن الركاب في الطائرات الكبيرة



## بن عاطف (25 سبتمبر 2009)

هل يؤثر وزن الركاب في الطائرات خاصة الكبيرة اذاركبو امام مركز ثقل الطائرة او خلفه ام انهم يركبون حسب تقدير اوزاتهم او او اوزان العفش ام يوضعون باماكن لا يجب عليهم ان يغيروها من انفسهم ام ان هناك شي في الطائره يعدل الوزن عند الاحساس بتغيرالاتزان وتاثيره على مركز الثقل ارجو افادتكم ولي استفسار ما قصة قبة الضغط في ذيل الطائرات وما هي وما مهمتهاولكم خالص شكري


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (25 سبتمبر 2009)

والله كنت عايز استفسر موضوع دة من فترة

ازاى الطائرة متزنة باستمرار؟؟!؟!؟؟!


----------



## عماد المشهداني (26 سبتمبر 2009)

نعم اخي الكريم وزن الركاب وعددهم وما يحملون من عفش في الطائرة وداخل كابينة المسافرين يؤثر ويشكل كبير على تحديد مركز ثقل الطائرة اثناء الطيران ولذلك يتم توزيع الركاب على جانبيي الصالة الداخلية بشكل منتظم فلا يجوز حصر الجميع في مؤخرة الطائرة ولا في مقدمتها بل يجب ان يتم توزيعهم بشكل منتظم 
وكذلك بالنسبة لتوزيع عفش ركاب الطائرة يجب توزيعه بشكل منتظم ومحسوب 
اما بالنسبة لكمية الوقود فيتم التحكم بعمليات الصرف من خزانات الوقود المنتشرة في هيكل الطائرة عن طريق منظومة الصرف الاوتوماتيكي لكي لا يحصل اخلال في توازن الطائرة لان بعض الطائرات الكبيرة تحمل كمية من الوقود تصل الى 90 طن او ربما اكثر فاذا لم يتم التحكم بتوزيع هذه الكمية في الخزانات بشكل منتظم والتحكم بصرفها اوتوماتيكيا فان ذلك يسبب خطورة كبيرة على الطيران لا يمكن للطيار السيطرة على الطائرة دون عمل هذه المنظومة
ولزيادة المعلوما ت ارجو مراجعة الرابط الاتي حول نفس الموضوع :​ 
العوامل الداخلة والمؤثرة في حسابات مركز الطائرات قبل الاقلاع ​ 
اما بالنسبة لقبة الضغط التي اشرت لها في سؤالك فارجو توضيح سؤالك لانه غير واضح مالذي تقصده​


----------



## بن عاطف (3 أكتوبر 2009)

الف شكر لك يا استاذ عماد وهذه كانت تقديراتي حسب خبرتي المتواضعه جدا وقصدي من قبة الضغط 
شفت برنامج من قناة ناشيونال جرافك ابو ظبي بس في نهاية البرنامج وكات قبة الضغط في ذيل الطائره عباره عن مؤخرة الذيل كانلهوقد اصبها شق واستبدلت قبة الضغط كاملة


----------



## المهندس القطراوي (4 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور يا اخي:31:


----------



## عماد المشهداني (4 أكتوبر 2009)

بن عاطف قال:


> الف شكر لك يا استاذ عماد وهذه كانت تقديراتي حسب خبرتي المتواضعه جدا وقصدي من قبة الضغط
> شفت برنامج من قناة ناشيونال جرافك ابو ظبي بس في نهاية البرنامج وكات قبة الضغط في ذيل الطائره عباره عن مؤخرة الذيل كانلهوقد اصبها شق واستبدلت قبة الضغط كاملة


 
 اخي العزيز لايوجد شيء مما تتحدث عنه بخصوص قبة الضغط في الطائرات
تحياتي​


----------



## عمراياد (4 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اخي الكريم ... اليك هذا الشرح الوافي عن الوزن وتوازن الطائرة وقد نقلته اليك من احد المواقع الخاصه بالطيران 


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


الوزن و التوازن Weight and Balance


الوزن والتوازن موضوع شيق ويعتقد البعض أنه صعب بعض الشيء . وبعض الطيارين لا يهتموا بطريقة حسابه لأن هناك من يقوم به نيابة عنهم ويكتفوا بذلك , فلا بأس ان سلطنا بعض الضوء عليه . 


بشكل عام .... كفاءة الطائرة تتأثر مباشرة بوزن الطائرة ومحتوياتها . فتحميل الطائرة أكثر من اللازم يقلل من كفاءة الطائرة , وقد يؤدي هذا الى درجة الخطورة .. فبسبب اضطراب هوائي أو مناورة أو بالهبوط الخشن قد تتحطم بعض أجزاء الطائرة . فتطبيق الوزن والتوازن مهم جدا خاصة للطيارين التجاريين commercial pilots .

وعلى هذا , فتوزيع الحمولات أو الأوزان على الطائرة حسب مواصفات تصميمها مهم , فوضع الأمتعة أو المسافرين في غير أماكنهم , تكون الطائرة مبدئيا غير متوازية , وبالتالي تكون الإستقرارية وأجهزة التحكم قد فقدت معظم خواصها ... فالتحكم في الطائرة يكون صعب جدا .

للأسباب السابقة وغيرها يكون التوازن مهم جدا بالنسبة لكل طيار , فحساب التحميل وتوزيع الأوزان بطريقة علمية وصحيحة يحتاج بعض المعلومات الواجب توافرها لذى الطيار . من هذه المعلومات الأوزان المختلفة للطائرة , كوزن الطائرة وهي فارغة , الحد الأقصى لوزن الطائرة , وووو .

ولحساب الوزن هناك بعض التعريفات الهامة وهي :


* الوزن الأساسي للطائرة Basic empty weight :
هو الوزن الفعلي للطائرة بعد تصنيعها , أو بعد إجراء التعديل عليها بواسطة شخص مصرح له من قبل منظمة الطيران الدولية . هذا الوزن يحتوي على الوقود الغير مستعمل unusable fuel ووزن كامل الزيوت بالطائرة .

في الطائرات القديمة يستخدم licensed empty weight والذي هو شبيه Basic empty weight ماعدا أنه لا يحتوي على كامل الزيوت في المحرك , ولكنه يحتوي على الزيوت التي لا يصل اليها مثل المتبقية في داخل الأنابيب .
فإذا أردت الطيران على طائرة من ذلك النوع ومدرج بها licensed empty weight تأكد من إضافة وزن الزيوت الى حساب الوزن .


* وزن الحمولة payload :
هو وزن الطاقم والركاب وأي حمولة من شحن وحقائب .


* الوزن المستعمل Useful load :
هو الفرق بين أقصى وزن للإقلاع والوزن الأساسي الفارغ للطائرة .
Useful load يتضمن payload و Usable fuel ولا يتضمن الوقود غير المستعمل unusable fuel .


* الوزن الكلي Gross weight :
هو مجموع وزن الطائرة ومحتوياتها .


الوزن الكلي = الوزن الفارغ للطائرة + الوزن المستعمل



* الوقود المستعمل Usable fuel :
هو مقدار الوزن الكلي للوقود والذي يتم استعماله في الرحلة .


* الوقود غير المستعمل unusable fuel :
هي كمية الوقود التي لا يمكن استخدامها خلال الطيران .


* خط المرجع Datum line :
خط مرجع وهمي عمودي يوجد في مكان ما عبر المحور الطولي . وهو يحدد موقع أي حمولة على الطائرة . ويختلف مكان تحديد ( وجود ) هذا الخط الوهمي من نوع الى آخر من الطائرات , أي يمكن في نوع من الطائرات يكون مكان خط المرجع خلف حجرة القيادة مباشرة , وفي اخرى في مقدمة الطائرة بالضبط , وأمام مقدمة الطائرة في نوع آخر وهكذا .
أي نوع من الحمولة توجد خلف خط المرجع تحسب بلــ + والعكس إذا كانت أمام خط المرجع .


* العزم Moment :
هو مقدار عزم التموج أو الدوران والتي تعمل حول المحور العرضي كنتيجة لوضع حمولة على الطائرة .


العزم = الذراع × الوزن 
Moment = Weight x Arm



* ذراع العزم Arm " Station " :
هو بعد الحمولة من خط المرجع .

وعلى كل حال فان إضافة أي تحميل على الطائرة يسبب في تحرك مركز الثقل الى الأمام والى الخلف , وحتى يحافظ على توازن الطائرة فان على الطيار حساب عزم كل حمولة قبل الطيران وتجمع هذه العزوم جميعها . بعدئذ تتم مقارنة الوزن الكلي Gross weight بالوزن الكلي المسموح به للطائرة . كما تقارن مجموع العزوم بمجموع العزوم المسموح بها للطائرة . أما الوزن الكلي والعزوم الكلية المسموح بها فيمكن الحصول عليها من معلومات الوزن والتوازن بالطائرة Weight and balance dats .


بتقسيم مجموع العزوم على مجموع الأوزان نتحصل على CG .

تجميع الأوزان .. لا مشكلة .

تجميع العزوم .. عادتا ما تقسم الطائرة الى أقسام ومسافة كل قسم تحسب من خط المرجع . وعزم كل حمولة موجودة في قسم معين يكون بضرب ذراع العزم Arm أي " مسافة الحمولة من خط المرجع " × وزنها = العزم Moment .

تتم العملية بهذا الشكل لكل الحمولات الموجودة بأقسام الطائرة , ويجمع الناتج ويتم تقسيمه على مجموع الأوزان لنتحصل على CG .

ملخص على كيفية حساب الأوزان المختلفة للطائرة : 

Basic Empty Weight + Payload = Zero Fuel Weight

Zero Fuel Weight + Usable Fuel = Ramp Weight

Ramp Weight - Fuel Used for Start, Taxi, and Engine Runup = Takeoff Weight

Takeoff Weight - Fuel Used During Flight = Landing Weight




ارجو ان تستفاد منه


بالتوفيق:56:


----------



## جاسر (5 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

حياك الله أخي الكريم

أُضيف أن مركز ثقل الطائرة له مجال آمن يتقدم أو يتأخر خلاله بدون مشاكل 

تحاياي


----------



## عماد المشهداني (5 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا كابتن عمر على المشاركة القيمة وشكر للكابتن جاسر على الاضافة
تحياتي وتقديري للجميع 
​


----------



## dreams1804 (31 ديسمبر 2009)

*  السلام عليكم 

هذا تميز , شكراً لك
شكرا كثيرا على مجهودك​​*​


----------

